# pesticide hand sprayers



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

A lot of folks like this one:
http://www.gemplers.com/product/G41803/Solo-Hand-Sprayer-2-Liter


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

For outdoor pest control a backpack sprayer is nice. Residential size would be 2.5 to 3 gal. Berchmeir (spelling?) makes a good one. Can also be used in garages,unfinished basement, utility areas and as a spot weed sprayer. 

Did you have any specific pest control activity/target in mind? 

Indoors, B&G is the gold standard but very expensive. Very. There are good “knock-offs” but they are pricey too.


----------

